# SANTIAGO DE CHILE | By Me and Friends



## Marsupilami (May 8, 2005)

Fabuloso tu thread Javierito. I will help if you don't mind.


----------



## Marsupilami (May 8, 2005)

some classical buildings in Santiago:

*Estación Mapocho Cultural Center​*Estación Mapocho by Fabián Núñez, en Flickr

*National Library​*Biblioteca_Nacional_de_Chile,_2012-09-08 by Daniela Marin, en Flickr

*Fine Arts Museum​*Museo Bellas Artes Santiago Chile by Raul Cortijo, en Flickr

*La Moneda Goverment Palace​*Palacio de La Moneda - Eje Civico -Santiago de Chile by Juan FernandezG, en Flickr

*Court of Justice Palace​*Plaza de la Justicia by Juan FernandezG, en Flickr


----------



## Marsupilami (May 8, 2005)

*Catholic University​*frontis-alameda-casa-central-universidad-catolica-de-chile-puc by PAZ BELEN SANTANDER TAPIA, en Flickr

*Ex-Parliament Building​*Edificio del ex Congreso Nacional de Chile, Santiago, Chile by Jochen Hertweck, en Flickr

*University of Chile​*Universidad de Chile. by Jaime Villaseca, en Flickr

*Central Post Office​*Central Post Office by nizega, en Flickr

*Stock Exchange Building​*Bolsa de Comercio by Karin Lizana, en Flickr


----------



## Aqua_Chicago (May 15, 2010)

beautiful photos, great architecture, great city Santiago ¡¡¡

https://greatskyscrapersoftheworld.blogspot.com.es/


----------



## Javier (Mar 14, 2003)

Marsupilami said:


> Fabuloso tu thread Javierito. I will help if you don't mind.


Of course, you're welcomed


Moonrise over Santiago Chile by Johnny Armaos, en Flickr


Cielo Rojo by AleCif, en Flickr


Santiago City Lights by Johnny Armaos, en Flickr


----------



## Javier (Mar 14, 2003)

PANO Otoño Contraste by Javier Carrasco, en Flickr


----------



## Javier (Mar 14, 2003)

DSC_4955-HDR-2 by J Charlie Valenzuela, en Flickr


DSC_4984-2-HDR by J Charlie Valenzuela, en Flickr


Santiago. by Preza Fabian, en Flickr


Últimas luces, y primeras nieves. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, en Flickr


----------



## NoXi (Oct 16, 2005)

Mi drone videos:

Piedra Roja Lake, North Santiago






Araucano Park, East Santiago:


----------



## Javier (Mar 14, 2003)

PANORAMICA DESPUES DE LLUVIA by Javier Carrasco, en Flickr


My city at dusk by Arturo Nahum, en Flickr


Sanhattan Sunset by Matias Meza, en Flickr


Tras la lluvia... by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, en Flickr


Santiago de Chile by Marcela Acosta, en Flickr


Casualidades by XIV T, en Flickr


----------



## Javier (Mar 14, 2003)

Some Santiago Panos
The first one was shoot from my apartment in several days.

Algunas panorámicas de Santiago.
La primera es desde mi departamento en días distintos.


PANO VENTANA DIA NOCHE by Javier Carrasco, en Flickr


Panoramica Nocturna Mall Plaza Egaña by Julio Carrasco Valenzuela, en Flickr


Santiago nocturno poniente by Julio Carrasco Valenzuela, en Flickr


----------



## Javier (Mar 14, 2003)

PANO SKYLINE TWILIGHT by Javier Carrasco, en Flickr


----------



## Javier (Mar 14, 2003)

Fresh Pics by me











Expressway and High rises by Javier Carrasco, en Flickr


SUNSET JAN-2019 by Javier Carrasco, en Flickr


----------



## Javier (Mar 14, 2003)

Panorámica de Santiago by Victor Maulen, en Flickr


santiago, chile by Paula Cristina, en Flickr


The city and the mountains / Город и горы by Vladimir Zhdanov, en Flickr


Torre Santa Maria/Cerro San Cristobal/Rio Mapocho/Sheraton Santiago by Martinez Roe, en Flickr


Basílica de la Merced (Santiago de Chile) by César García Seguel, en Flickr


----------



## Javier (Mar 14, 2003)

First by Me 

HDR Shadows by Javier Carrasco, en Flickr


Summer of 2019 Santiago de Chile by a l o b o s, en Flickr


Centro - Santiago - Chile by RODRIGO BUFFALO, en Flickr


Los rascacielos de Santiago by Agu V., en Flickr


----------



## Javier (Mar 14, 2003)

First by me


HDR Sunset Mar-2019 by Javier Carrasco, en Flickr


sky costanera, santiago, chile by renata mascarello, en Flickr


Las Condes by Orion Leiva, en Flickr


Santiago Sundown by jmaxtours, en Flickr

Bonus
La Parva, a winter town and ski centre located at 2.800m from sea level in the Andes Mountain Range. It is part of Santiago's Urban Area.


La Parva. by Andres Bertens, en Flickr


----------



## Javier (Mar 14, 2003)

By Me
PANO POST LLUVIA (Ver en full resolución) by Javier Carrasco, en Flickr

NOCTURNA POST LLUVIA by Javier Carrasco, en Flickr

By Fellow friends
Plaza del Perú. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, en Flickr

Cerro Santa Lucía Santiago de Chile by Natalia Valencia, en Flickr

Santiago Sunset by Mauricio Morata A., en Flickr


----------



## Javier (Mar 14, 2003)

HDR Rectilinear by Javier Carrasco, en Flickr


Atardecer en Santiago by Byron Riedel, en Flickr


PANO Dusk by Javier Carrasco, en Flickr


----------



## Javier (Mar 14, 2003)

Dia soleado en Santiago de Chile by Gaspar Álvarez López, en Flickr


Autopista Central by mike hawkins, en Flickr


Santiago, Chile by mike hawkins, en Flickr


Sunset in Santiago by Dan Thompson, en Flickr


When the Haze Turns Pink by Dan Thompson, en Flickr


----------



## Javier (Mar 14, 2003)

PANO SPEEDWAY by Javier Carrasco, en Flickr


----------



## Javier (Mar 14, 2003)

SANTIAGO #chile #night #lake #shadows #reflection #tower #vitacura #park by Charly Chávez Flies, en Flickr


Santiago by I Biss, en Flickr


Santiago Sunrise by Robert Lx, en Flickr


Sky Costanera - Santiago - Chile by RODRIGO BUFFALO, en Flickr


Recoleta by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, en Flickr


----------



## Javier (Mar 14, 2003)

SANTA ISABEL - SACRAMENTINOS by Javier Carrasco, en Flickr

Santiago from San Cristobal hill by jd.anyway, en Flickr

Vista Cordillera by Daniel Vidal, en Flickr


----------



## Javier (Mar 14, 2003)

Cordillera Sunset - HDR by Javier Carrasco, en Flickr

Cordillera Dusk - HDR by Javier Carrasco, en Flickr

Atardecer en santiago. 23 de mayo by Camila Ruiz Parra, en Flickr


----------



## Javier (Mar 14, 2003)

SANTIAGO SKYLINE by Javier Carrasco, en Flickr

CBD by Javier Carrasco, en Flickr

Black and white city at night by Felipe Allendes, en Flickr

Vista hacia Santiago Costanera Center desde Cerro Calán- 2022 by Alexander Fuentes, en Flickr


----------



## Javier (Mar 14, 2003)

PANO SKYLINE TUNGSTENO by Javier Carrasco, en Flickr

PANO SKYLINE GOLDEN HOUR by Javier Carrasco, en Flickr

CBD Night by Javier Carrasco, en Flickr


----------



## Javier (Mar 14, 2003)

SKYLINE DUSK by Javier Carrasco, en Flickr

CBD SKYLINE by Javier Carrasco, en Flickr

HIGHWAY + SKYSCRAPERS by Javier Carrasco, en Flickr


----------



## Javier (Mar 14, 2003)

HIGHWAY LIGHT by Javier Carrasco, en Flickr

REFLECTION by Javier Carrasco, en Flickr


----------



## Javier (Mar 14, 2003)

Panorama Parque-Ciudad by Javier Carrasco, en Flickr

7PM Winter by Camilo Pardo, en Flickr

Mandarin Oriental Hotel sunset view toward downtown Santiago, Chile by Ken Pulvino, en Flickr

Av. Kennedy, Las Condes. Santiago. by Andres Bertens, en Flickr


----------



## Javier (Mar 14, 2003)

Pano Centro Norte by Javier Carrasco, en Flickr

Autopista Central by Javier Carrasco, en Flickr

Panorama Parque-Ciudad by Javier Carrasco, en Flickr


----------

